# How much money do you guys/girls invest in your costume?



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

It seems like some of you invest a lot of money into your costumes, especially for something that is only used one day per year and maybe never again.

I often see people purchasing very high priced masks or costumes. Do you wear these things every year? It would seem a waste not to use them as much as you can if you payed a lot of money for them.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, my costume has been 5 years in the making, and among those 4 put together, probably $150 has been spent (100% made by me). 4 different masks, that have been transformed into 4 different scarecrows. Not bad for $30/year.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

well I spend different amount each year, how ever cant really talk bad about doing that because the same thing can be said about something like a wedding dress, then things cost ALOT of money and are only used for one day. But with a Halloween costume you can be super creative and you can get alot more then what you pay for if you not buying them nasty store bought costume....well most of them are nasty


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

well I agree with that last statement. I think I've bought one costume in my life for Halloween, the rest I just put together stuff around the house. I'll buy some fake teeth or make-up here and there though.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Years ago I had my costumes made because I wanted something well made and the exact character I wanted to be

But after Hurricane Katrina and today's bad economy, I most definitely don't do that anymore.

I have just taken my French aristocrat outfit and turned it into the Vampire Lestat bu adding a vampire red line cape, an amulet and a pair of fans, all for under $60.

I also created my Martha Stewart character ( with four outfits and the kitchen apron). The most expensive items were the MS wig and the MS apron. All the rest from top to bottom I got from thrift stores. The whole thing cost less than $100.



















I even have purchased some simple outfits from Party City types like a friar's costume. Nothing too hard.

Will I do another investment in a costume in the future? I probably will but until then being frugal is the password.

TC


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to buy store bought and spent between $30-$50. Now I put them together and it probably costs more but I am all about the details. It's worth it to me. I do try to reuse items and save my costume pieces for future use if possible.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I think if I tried to put a number on it, I don't know if there is enough space here for the zeros! LOL! Seriously, I put out major cash about every two years for something new. Then try to perfect it the second year to justify the cost. I think I spent 4 or 5 hundred trying to design my Darth Vader costume and about 2 or 3 hundred on my Ghostbusters costume easy. This does not include the gas money or time spent looking for "parts"! But it's worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Nothing outlandish for myself, personally. As the host of our Haunt, I have been the Ghost of Elvis in the past, and a decent wig costs around $50.00. The Jumpsuit can be cobbled together for very little money. Our ScareActors are another matter, however. I figure, if somebody cares enough to spend that much of their Hallowe'en Night scaring kids with us, they deserve the very best. Last year's version of "Psycho the Clown" cost about $80.00, without the Chainsaw. This year we are outfitting a pack of Werewolves for a little over $300.00 for five people. Oh, but they will be the highlight of this year's show!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

During my son's first Halloween 15 years ago, there had to be at least 50 power rangers. I decided from then on the kids could be whatever they wanted but it had to be homemade. There were two years we had to buy costumes due to budget and time limitations, but they were so depressingly pathetic we swore never again. We try to make them from scratch every year with the exception of some "parts" bought because we don't know how to create our own, but we cannibalize them as much as possible to personalize it. 

It probably costs us around $50-$100 per costume each year depending on fabric and what I already have laying around the house. Also we have reused fabrics for other costumes as well as incorporating the old costumes into the haunts each year when we can. So I figure the recycling justifies some of the costs.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

It's not about what you spend; you can buy hundreds of ready-made costumes online and wind up looking the same as other Halloween-ers. 

I like to shop around online with my own creativity in mind. I piece together my own costume with various items, and I don't have to spend lots of money that I don't have! You can always re-use something you have done in a previous costume in a new one. And try to make the most of items you already have.

Saying this, there is absolutely nothing wrong with splashing the cash if you have it, it's completely up to the person in question. And you can always sell off what you don't intend to keep/use again.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

My costumes are usually handmade or put together by myself, with some store bought accessories, usually. The price can vary. I think some years I've spent less than $100 and others, I'm sure I've spent well over $300. This year, it'lll be less, since I'll be doing Spock and I already have some of the stuff....see, I'm reusing my costume!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I used to work in professional theatre doing costume construction, so I put alot of effort into my costumes. However, I am also a major bargain shopper. So I will usually spend $100-$150for the materials for my costume, but without my ultra-thriftiness, it would've cost about $200-$300. I really enjoy the experience of making the costume, so for me, the cost is not only for the costume, but the hobby of constructing clothing. Ends up being alot cheaper than going out all the time.


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

I usually don't wear a costume for Halloween, but this year I only spent around 40$ for mine.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

freudstein said:


> It's not about what you spend; you can buy hundreds of ready-made costumes online and wind up looking the same as other Halloween-ers.
> 
> I like to shop around online with my own creativity in mind. I piece together my own costume with various items, and I don't have to spend lots of money that I don't have! You can always re-use something you have done in a previous costume in a new one. And try to make the most of items you already have.
> 
> Saying this, there is absolutely nothing wrong with splashing the cash if you have it, it's completely up to the person in question. And you can always sell off what you don't intend to keep/use again.



NAILED IT! It doesn't necessarily matter how much you spend on a costume. What's really important is how CREATIVE you are with what you've got. I think I spent less than ten bucks on my costume last year and it was fabulous! I just got everything at a thrift store and did some sewing. I am also a poor college student with extremely limited funds. So, don't feel bad if you don't have the money for $100 costumes or more. You can still look awesome! Although, if you can budget for that... by all means... go crazy! Someday that will be me!


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Throughout the years including childhood, I've bought everything in a store or borrowed from others for pieces of a costume or now I make it myself from scratch. Currently I probably spend about $30 on fabric and then lots of labor on my part. Last years costume only cost me $5 with some labor since it was a fabric I picked up before the summer and we had foam pieces lying around already (I was a wind-up doll). The year before I was my own version of Little Red Riding Hood and that was a little up there but we ended up using the wolf mask for another prop later on. The bf ended up using his whole teddy outfit (which cost over well over $150) as a new prop this past year. We made a duct tape form of his body, stuffed it in the bear costume, stuffed it with other materials to make it sturdy and propped it up against a wall. 

I just think if we can reuse the stuff or even hand it down to our own children in the future, then its all worth it.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

I probably average $75 a year on my costumes. But my old costumes turn into my new props, so its never used just once. A few years back I went as the monk from DaVinci Code. The next year I built him a body, game him a head and a sword, and now he holds the decapitated head of a vampire spilling blood into a fountain. 
My old wizard and pirate costumes, along with my wifes old witch costume are easy prop additions. Although getting a second use out of her old "ladybug" costume probably won't ever happen.


----------



## Tuff_Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> I used to work in professional theatre doing costume construction, so I put alot of effort into my costumes. However, I am also a major bargain shopper. So I will usually spend $100-$150for the materials for my costume, but without my ultra-thriftiness, it would've cost about $200-$300. I really enjoy the experience of making the costume, so for me, the cost is not only for the costume, but the hobby of constructing clothing. Ends up being alot cheaper than going out all the time.


This is the same for me. Costume creation is a big hobby of mine and has been since I was first put on costume crew in 9th grade for a high school theater production. I'm typically very pious about everything I buy, but costumes can become my exception. I usually haunt thrift-stores and the like, but if I find something that I _know_ will make the costume extraordinary (and that I know I will regret not buying later) then I'll splurge. Also, I like to get involved with events year round that involve costumes, so I usually end up getting a lot of mileage out of whatever I make. 

For instance, I bought a high-quality wicked witch of the west costume two years ago for Halloween that cost $120. I wore it to host my party that year, to take my niece trick or treating (except I morphed it into Lizzy Borden), to Dickens on the Strand in Galveston, Texas, and finally, this Halloween one of my cousins borrowed it to be the Wicked Witch again. Because its a simple, black, Victorian dress, I can pretty much alter it to be anything within those bounds. So, I would say that was a solid investment.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Every year my costume is put together from found parts at thrift strores - check out my Joker costume thread from last year - and this year my Ghostbuster costume will easily cost over $200 - including the homemade Proton Pack - and the actual costume itself will cost me easily around $100! 

Accurate Tru-Spec khaki flightsuit = $35 plus shipping
Black combat Boots = $25
Ammo belt + dye = $15
Knee Pads + dye = $15 [ to be used as elbow pads ]

So yeah, plus I can wear it to conventions as well )


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Way too much. This year it's probaly gunna reach around $400. But thats because of the contacts.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont tend to spend more than £10 on my own costum purely because I spend a small fortune during the year on wigs & costuming due to being a drama teacher.

My daughter's costumes are a completly different kettle of fish. I tend to spend anything from £20 to £100 on hers, depending on what it is. 

I make everything myself so the cost it is all down to the material Her pirate costume last year cost about £60 and I already had a lot of the material for that lieing around!

I dont thing cost is important though, its the style. Some of the best costumes cost less than a tenner while you get some cheap looking stuff that costs hundreds.

Who on earth wears costume once a year?! It's a dull life if you dont get dressed up occasionally for fun & no reason at all.


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

I only spend about $50 every year on my costume but I make sure to go to a lot of events in October that require me to dress up, so I can reuse a different one for each occasion. My mom's really big into dressing up for Halloween at her work, and last year she bought a wolf mask for $80 along with a pair of claw gloves...but they didn't fit! So last year I got to be a pretty convincing werewolf dragging along one of my skeleton props in class.
This year I'm going for a tortured prisoner look, so it'll end up being much cheaper unless I find extra money to get white contact lenses. $20 for the striped costume, wripped it up, and got some liquid latex for the tortured effects.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I just bought myself a plus size zombie costume for the haunt. The one made by fun world. I got it for $40.

I want to get something for during the day. I might do the vampire thing again, but no prosthetic, but this time I am getting Scarecrow Shredder Fangs!


----------



## aman018 (Mar 5, 2009)

well i have just recently purchased a Michael Myers mask off ebay from a halloween retailer and it was $42 and then the jump suit of ebay as well for i think 16 but its the cheap polyester one so depending on what you want check craigslsit and ebay


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Think I dropped roughly $140 into my stalkabout. This is not including the time I spent making it. It does incluse, however, 2 different masks and 2 sets of hands to interchange as I need. Always adding stuff to it and modifying it. I look at it as a permanent costume. Not to say it will be my only one, but will be re-used alot. And Matt, the Scarecrow fangs are great.


----------



## scraggles (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm at roughly 200$ and I'm still looking for some good orcish armor for cheap. Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

On my costumes, I normally don't spend much. I usually find most of my stuff at yard sales and flea markets, but if I can't find one prop there, I'll probably find it at Spirit or Walmart or one of those areas, so normally I won't exceed around $30 bucks.


----------



## Einbinder (Sep 15, 2009)

You can find decent costumes between 30-50. Seems easier than making them, but for some - thats all the fun.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Well for me i am a tight wad BUT i make all of our costumes. i think i have bought a costume for my daughter and son once or twice when they were little. The price varies and depends on the materials I have spent as little as $10 in craft foam for my son's storm trooper costume to over $400 for my priate costume. However i only have a couple of the costumes are that expensive and i will use more than once. I am in it for the details. I have had people stop me in the street in the middle of the day to take pictures. THAT is what it is all about. When they ask where did you get you costume and i can honestly say "I made it." Same with my kids. My pirate costume did win ABC family's myspace halloween costume contest a couple years ago so i got my money back out of it. 

For me it is the creation process that is what is improtant and the creativity. This year i have 2 costumes. One for haunting and one for work. The haunting one will cost me about $500 but i will wear again and again. (in years to come.) i expect to have a couple other high dollar costumes in the future. It is my hobby so i spend what i want. My kids costumes i could sell but they are my creations and are hard to part with. (old softy) this year i am lucky as my daughters costume is close enough to being a dress that she can wear it after halloween for dress up if she wants.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I try to make as much of my costumes as I can, though this is more to get the finish and details I want than to save any cash. I spend normally £15 - £40, but the outfits get re-used from time to time at different events and gatherings, so the cash-per-wear gets lower  

I also try to buy as much as I can from charity shops which both helps keep costs down and helps a good cause too


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Usually $200 for the entire costume, but I'm guilty of spending much, much more. In 2005 I spent over $1,000 for a dang Willy Wonka costume (Johnny Depp's version), but I will never do that again.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I just spent another £100 today, so if I don't post anything tomorrow..The Husbands found out and strangled me


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

I spend around 50 bucks. I store buy and then just add a few of my own touches. I do not sew and I focus more on decor and such. I don't think it's that bad especially considering the amount I spend on the decorations!


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

LordMoe said:


> It seems like some of you invest a lot of money into your costumes, especially for something that is only used one day per year and maybe never again.
> 
> I often see people purchasing very high priced masks or costumes. Do you wear these things every year? It would seem a waste not to use them as much as you can if you payed a lot of money for them.


Hmm...how much do people spend on wedding dresses, or prom dresses, or you fill in the blank. I make all of my costumes and so spend very little, but manage to wear something different each year


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

monstergramma said:


> Hmm...how much do people spend on wedding dresses, or prom dresses, or you fill in the blank...


THIS or on alcohol, cigarette, mini vacations, purses, shoes, etc. I am just trying to help the economy.. =)


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

monstergramma said:


> Hmm...how much do people spend on wedding dresses, or prom dresses, or you fill in the blank. I make all of my costumes and so spend very little, but manage to wear something different each year


Hmmm, though I don't tend to get married every year


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Halloween, i know for me, is my hobby. I know people who spend a lot more on RC cars and such than I do on my costumes. HAHAHAHA


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

selz said:


> Hmmm, though I don't tend to get married every year


For the price of a wedding gown you can keep yourself in nice costumes for 20 years. Longer that most marriages last. LOL.

Halloween is alot more fun than being married. More laughter....


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

monstergramma said:


> For the price of a wedding gown you can keep yourself in nice costumes for 20 years. Longer that most marriages last. LOL.


TRUE DAT!!!!!



monstergramma said:


> Halloween is alot more fun than being married. More laughter....


I have to disagree with that one.


----------



## Tuff_Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

jtohm said:


> Usually $200 for the entire costume, but I'm guilty of spending much, much more. In 2005 I spent over $1,000 for a dang Willy Wonka costume (Johnny Depp's version), but I will never do that again.


Worth it! So worth it. Have you seen the unconvincing, mass-produced $30 versions? I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

My wife and I discussed this yesterday, we spend an average of about $40 total for the both of us. We just can't see spending much more than that for something we wear once. True we may actually wear it twice, but still. I am lucky to spend $100 on a pair of shoes that I will wear for a year let alone any clothing I will wear once or twice in my life. Ya'll crazy!


----------



## Dug E Fresh (Sep 29, 2009)

It depends on what i am going for. I built a couple stalkarounds for about 300 bucks each and won double that last year. This year i will be going as tarman from rotld and i have about 300 bucks worth of materials alone, not including time.

so 300 dollars a year i spend.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Yendor said:


> ...we spend an average of about $40 total for the both of us....I am lucky to spend $100 on a pair of shoes that I will wear for a year let alone any clothing I will wear once or twice in my life. Ya'll crazy!



Sooo funny you would say that. I am more likely to spend $100 on my costume than I would for shoes I wear every day! Hahahaha how opposite!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Newgirlinaz, me too!!! I was just about to say EXACTLY what you said! haha

I guess for me, Halloween is a big event. Like a prom or a formal dance. Sure, you only wear it once, but what's important is the IMPACT! If I can achieve that with $20, than I will. But I also won't hesitate to drop a chunk of change if I need to to get the desired effect.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Usually shell out WAY too much each year on them...last year I got 2 costumes and they totalled over 2000. One mask alone was 600...This year it on to the Proton pack from Ghostbusters with a full light kit, trap and goggles....I wont even say what that cost me...


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Halloween is the one exception I make with my money, but it has to be cost effective. "Bang for your buck" so to speak.

I've found in most cases it *IS* cheaper to make your own stuff, and it will be 100% better than the stuff you can buy off the shelf. But we all know you *will* find a few things things that _Ya just gotta buy_, because they're soooo _kewl_ !!!...LOL.

As a consumate Star Wars fan, My Stormy suit cost me about $1,500. My Tiefighter suit alot less. But a good "movie quality" Vader can cost you up to $6,000.00

But I cannot help but feel that every penny was well spent. You only live *once*, so why not live well, doing what you love?. You can't take it with you. So have fun while you can.

Money nowadays *IS* hard earned. And not easily spent.

But we do alot of childrens charities, and visit the poor kids in the hospitals.

But when you see the faces light up and smile....

Now that's priceless.

And worth every dime.


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

Lets see so far this year on costs:
$3 for wife's t-shirt
$4 for orange hair color (2 cans)
$5 for aviator style glasses

That is what we have spent so far, probably another $12 for spray paint for the wife's carrot crusher prop that should be about it. <$30 for both of us.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Yendor said:


> Lets see so far this year on costs:
> $3 for wife's t-shirt
> $4 for orange hair color (2 cans)
> $5 for aviator style glasses
> ...




OMG! you two are going to be the guys from the BK commercial?? Hahahaha, it was just on when I read that post, how ironic! Me and my kids love when he says "Estrada" with the heavy accent.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Deslock: At the cost of sounding all mushy, I'd say that, considering the happiness you give to kids who need it most of all, that's a pretty inspiring use of a great costume, and I don't think I could applaud you more. It makes me feel guilty over the selfish use of my own costumes .

Now that I pretty much have all my materials, I can say that I have spent around $100 on my Nevermore (E.A. Poe's raven) costume. There are so many little components, from various types of feathers, metal charms, polymer clay, plaster gauze strips, ribbon of all sorts and such, all of which really add up but are necessary for satiating my desire for detail (which I have been begrudgingly short of in costumes from year's past). I'm making a corset-style vest, which has been fairly pricey in regards to fabric, too. 

This is definitely the most expensive costume I've worn, but I think it is really worth it. This is a huge learning experience since I'm trying to teach myself costume-making techniques, which I hope to implement again in the future. Also, almost all of my costume can be recycled for my Renaissance Faire getup or costume parties. I'm also planning on using this costume next year (with improvements) as long as I don't get another idea that I absolutely have to do . So really, I think it is worth it. Being a student, I have to be frugal in almost all other respects, but Halloween - like it is for many of us - is an encompassing hobby of mine and is the one time I really get to splurge. Plus, I'm happiest when I'm working on an art project that I really care about (and costume making is an art).


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. There are things that make all the time you spent making the costumes, travel expenses, and the hassle of wearing a hot pinching costume all day worth it.:


----------



## Kelly (Oct 1, 2009)

In response to the OP, maybe you ought to just stick with a jack-o-lantern and a sheet with eye holes?  Or be a zombie and tear apart an old outfit from a thrift store or something you don't care about anymore. There's no need to make yourself uncomfortable by spending a ton of money if it bothers you, that just ruins the holiday. Your supposed to be having a good time. As for the people that turn up in elaborate and expensive things, some people spend all year thinking about their costume. In New Orleans the Mardi Gras Indian Nation turns out in 200 pound feathered costumes each year that cost thousands and they never repeat a costume. It isn't about one night. It's about making it and gathering objects and the planning and the build up of excitement that can last weeks, or for some, months. My BFF Holly has been planning her Rosalie Hale costume for upward of 6 months, while I've spent the past 3 hemming and hawing over what I want to be (still haven't decided).

Anyway, why do people blow their money in Vegas? All you get there is a risk-taking feeling, sparkly lights and cheap buffet food. People get their kicks in different ways. Halloween is the creative, macabre person's Vegas probably.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

What I spend varies from year to year, but to be honest I've found MANY costumes before and after Halloween on CRAIGSLIST for cheap money... those people who get invited to a Halloween party and need something so they buy an expensive costume, could care less about the holiday and dump them for cheap!!! I have a closet full and friends know it - I get lots of phone calls this time of year for people to borrow them. I picked up a "Maleciefient" (SP?) wicked witch from Sleeping Beauty DISNEY costume (high quality about $80.00 new on their website) on Craigslist for $20.00 - deal! 

Also hit the party stores after the holiday for props CHEAP CHEAP!! 

I have made a few of mine but honestly I need some sewing lessons... I enjoy it though and when my life stops getting in my way I'm going to get some! 

This year I'm going to be a "Widow Maker" vampire from the victorian era... can't wait.


----------



## Locust (Oct 3, 2009)

I felt like a sicko because I REALLY want these $350 contacts. It's only for one day, and it just seems frivolous to me. I have to admit, though, I REALLY want the contacts. Seeing you all spending $600 on masks, and over $1,000 on costumes, makes me feel less....insane. No offense.  Hey, you're helping me excuse my own behavior! So, MAYBE I'll buy them. I would actually wear them outside of Halloween, if they look as good as I hope they will, but they aren't something I'd wear regularly and I don't know if it's going to be possible for me to buy them. I wish there was a local costume contest offering prize money, so I could justify spending so much. 

Anyway, I agree, you can have great, cheap, costumes. And if you buy the entire thing as one piece, it's not going to be as original as it will be if you either make it from scratch or piece together premade pieces in your own way. So, that's the bonus of making it yourself. But again, you can also be more original by piecing together diff. purchased pieces, but it doesn't have to be ridiculously expensive. I have never spent $350 on an entire costume, let alone just the eyes, but I LOVE these contacts.... I really want them. I don't know if I can afford it, though.


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

I like to try and think of original ideas for costumes, which means usually spending a bit more as you have to buy individual items separately and put the costume together yourself. I probably spend a bit much! Usually around 80-90 GBP (around $120-140); but I've managed to convince myself into doing this each year guilt free....

1) Store bought costumes usually aren't that good, and well anyone can buy one of them, and there is nothing worse than being at a halloween party where someone has the EXACT same costume as you!

2) I usually (at least for the last couple years) host a halloween party, so it's nice to make the effort as a host. And besides If you spend a fair whack of money making a spooky home haunt, it's nice to look the part

3) I figure that if you buy something once that's decent quality, you have it for a decent shelf life if you look after it, and individual costume parts can be used again for other costumes, or even the same costume again. There's always fancy dress costumes of sort some going on throughout the year.

4) I'm a bit of a perfectionist, so it's all about the detail!

5) Simply, I love the nostalgic childhood thrill of halloween, so it's well worth the effort for me! There's nothing quite like doning another persona for the night, especially if you've done it really well!


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 15, 2009)

I say if you can afford it, why not? I always tend to spend a fair amount (about $70-$150) on my costumes, especially if I'm adding my own special touches to them but Halloween is the one solid night of every year that you get to go crazy and not be called crazy. This year I'm going to be spending a hell of a lot less but I am using pieces from my previous costumes and a couple items from the craft store, and so far it seems like this is going to be the best costume I've ever had.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

alucard said:


> Well, I think if I tried to put a number on it, I don't know if there is enough space here for the zeros! LOL! Seriously, I put out major cash about every two years for something new. Then try to perfect it the second year to justify the cost. I think I spent 4 or 5 hundred trying to design my Darth Vader costume and about 2 or 3 hundred on my Ghostbusters costume easy. This does not include the gas money or time spent looking for "parts"! But it's worth every penny in my opinion.



I am sooooooooo with you on those Zero's. Wow, I may spend morew on Halloween than I do on Christmas! I am a fanatic about authenticity when I create or recreate a character. It kind of depends on what my project of the year is, but badass contacts can cost quite alot, never mind good wigs, prosthetics, glue, makeup, accessories,..etc. The demon costume i did a few years ago-the lenses alone cost me $300. The one lense, for one eye, I'm using this year was $160.00, so it's all relative. I think it's worth every penny though.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I have spent about 50 bucks total on my stalkabout that I am making, it is not how much you spend. It is about how much time, effort, and creativity you use to create your costume. One of my friends won a costume contest without buying anything, he was a zombie, ninja, Santa Claus.


----------



## Techy101 (Oct 7, 2009)

This year I'm over the $400 mark for the PacMan and Ghost together.


----------



## hallowlady (Oct 19, 2009)

We only spent about $70.00 bucks this year for both boys so far. The 8 year old wants to be a funky wizard, and the youngest at 4 picked up this "zorro" costume at "Marc's" for $5.00 bucks!

I'm like "way to bargain shop kiddo" - but the costume was brand new, has pants, shirt, cape, hat, belt, medallion, gloves all in one bag. Then of course he needed a sword, and wanted hair gel and face paint. 

I'm not much of a "sewing person" so we buy a lot of parts, then match stuff together. The big attraction for the kiddos is getting to mess with their hair and face, so they always want makeup, and hair sprays to turn your hair different colors.

Couple years ago, I spent probably $300.00 on costumes for all four of us, got the hubby a really nice vampire costume for just over 100, got mine cheap at about 50, then spent the rest on the kids.

But hey, as long as the kids have a blast - that's what counts for us. Think this year I'm gonna dress in my PJ's and say I'm a "mom who needs a nap" lol. Least I'll be comfortable! 

Thanks!
HallowLady


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

freudstein said:


> It's not about what you spend; you can buy hundreds of ready-made costumes online and wind up looking the same as other Halloween-ers.
> 
> I like to shop around online with my own creativity in mind. I piece together my own costume with various items, and I don't have to spend lots of money that I don't have! You can always re-use something you have done in a previous costume in a new one. And try to make the most of items you already have.
> 
> Saying this, there is absolutely nothing wrong with splashing the cash if you have it, it's completely up to the person in question. And you can always sell off what you don't intend to keep/use again.


I agree. You can re-use older costumes for other characters like The Costumer does. 
I got so lucky this year with my kids. My 17 year-old wants to be the blue ghost from Pac-Man. I found a sheet in a discount store for $5, bought felt for the eyes for $2 and that's the costume. My 13 year old is a hippie girl. She has a beautiful Stevie Nicks flowy type shirt, my husbands denim jacket and I bought from the party store the round blue glasses, headband and a bunch of buttons to pin on the jacket. Total cost for that was about $12. I think it's not about what you spend but how creative you can get


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL HallowLady, I wear that pj costume most days of the year! I like it lol


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

OH! I forgot to mention that on November 1st, I'm combing the stores and stocking up for stuff for next year....sometimes things are 90% off! I hate paying full price for anything LOL. It's like a game for me. I also buy my winter clothes at the end of winter and my summer clothes at the end of Summer. 

It's fun, when you go into your "Halloween" box the next year, you have all this new stuff you forgot you had!


----------



## hallowlady (Oct 19, 2009)

Lainie said:


> OH! I forgot to mention that on November 1st, I'm combing the stores and stocking up for stuff for next year....sometimes things are 90% off! I hate paying full price for anything LOL. It's like a game for me. I also buy my winter clothes at the end of winter and my summer clothes at the end of Summer.
> 
> It's fun, when you go into your "Halloween" box the next year, you have all this new stuff you forgot you had!


No doubt there. We moved and some of our stuff didn't make it into the new house, because of water damage etc - so we need to stock up on stuff for next year too. Will be the best time to buy coming up here.

And yeah, come to think of it - I DO like my PJ pants. They'll probably be on till about noon or so. 

Thanks!
HallowLady


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Depends on the year and costume, but this year for myself (not including wife and baby) probably around $100.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Just moved into a house on the Halifax River( intercoastal waterway). the theme for our party this year is HORROR ON THE HALIFAX.
I purchased a swamp dweller costume with shipping was 347.00 plus I planned on dressing it up a little more.


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

The most I have ever spent on a costume was about $100. If you count costumes that were dresses and then reused for Halloween it would be about $400. But now I have a pretty good collection of different colors/types of dresses/costumes and can get away with being pretty cheap. This year I am looking to spend about $100 again tho... thinking about being a masquarde zombie... big dress may cost a pretty penny... looking at my local thrift stores and Goodwills for a neat wedding dress that can be re-vamped into a qown... If I cant locate one by this weekend I will be going back to a oldie but goody... Vampire!! (And NOT the Twilight kind either.... which will be FREE of charge because I have everything I need for that!!


----------



## halloweenisbetter (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, it really is about making it your own. I mean, this year, if I had been getting minimum wage for the amount of time I spent making my costume (samurai), I could have bought a really impressive looking one from the web. That's not including the money I spent on "parts" (around $150-200). I mean, I spent $25 on spray paint alone. But I know, no one else in the world has this costume.


----------



## MShaunting (Aug 21, 2009)

I spend $75-$100, but thats not every year. I reuse them over the years or trade off with friends.


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

i try to spend as little as possible but use homemade stuff to imitate professional results
like for blood
corn syrup
red food coloring and a lil bit of black
and water
under $7
bhut im also not afraid to go into the $100's if needed to


----------

